# Pastry Arts Degree Question



## nichole41585 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
I've always wanted to attend culinary art school since I was younger. After gaining the experience and education that I am going to need, I plan on opening my own business (bakery). I had planned to attend Johnson and Wales when I had finished high school but took a much different approach. I wanted to gain the business background before I gain my culinary experience. I am about to graduate with a business degree (bachelors) and I am looking to attend culinary school immediately afterwards to get an associates in baking and pastry. The problem that I have is that I have no work experience in the industry (in which I know I definitely need!), but I bake at home (which is not too much help  ). Is my approach to starting a bakery business ok? If not, is there any advice anyone can give me? Thank you so much (I would really appreciate it)!


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

good for you. i have the same goal as you. i decided on pastry school first, and soon i'll be getting my business degree.. . i'd suggest trying to get a lowly pastry position doing grunt work to start out with,,, if you cant handle it.. then open your bakery anyways and then hire somebody to do the baking for you!!! :roll: no, im joking. but really, try out a pastry job anywhere just to get your feet wet. it sounds like you are doing well.. good luck! i would have loved to go to johnson and whales.


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

Definately, definately I would say work from someone else a while before you try to open up a shop of your own. Make your mistakes with someone else's money 
If possible, I'd say work in a bakery a little while before you start pastry school (summer break at least?) because I believe it will greatly help your education (and your perspective). But that is just my personal opinion.


----------



## pattycake2007 (Aug 12, 2007)

I own a fine chocoalte shop and was a pastry chef before this. I have an undergraduate degree in teaching - no culinary degree. I can't stress this enough - get experience - grunt work level and work your way up. You learn alot more this way and it doesn't cost you anything. You may not make alot of money, but you won't be spending 40-50,000 either. Give me someone who has worked in the industry for years without a culinary degree before someone fresh out of school. 

The fact is newbie culinary graduates aren't worth much, but they sure paid alot of money. The only reason to go to culinary school is because lack of it is stopping your career working up at a fine hotel chain. You will never be a sous chef in one of those places without it. Now there's a reason to get a culinary degree. Not to mention you need to get experience in the industry before you really know if you're going to like it. 

I can't tell you how many people tell me they think it would be "fun" to work at my shop. and you know, it's not really. Even though I respect and treat my chefs well, it's very hard work, standing on your feet for 8 - 10 hours a day hard labor. And I have never seen a kitchen that didn't require that sort of physical ability. If it's in your blood, then it is fun. But the only way to find that out is to get in a kitchen and work.


----------



## pattycake2007 (Aug 12, 2007)

I own a fine chocoalte shop and was a pastry chef before this. I have an undergraduate degree in teaching - no culinary degree. I can't stress this enough - get experience - grunt work level and work your way up. You learn alot more this way and it doesn't cost you anything. You may not make alot of money, but you won't be spending 40-50,000 either. Give me someone who has worked in the industry for years without a culinary degree before someone fresh out of school. 

The fact is newbie culinary graduates aren't worth much, but they sure paid alot of money. The only reason to go to culinary school is because lack of it is stopping your career working up at a fine hotel chain. You will never be a sous chef in one of those places without it. Now there's a reason to get a culinary degree. Not to mention you need to get experience in the industry before you really know if you're going to like it. 

I can't tell you how many people tell me they think it would be "fun" to work at my shop. and you know, it's not really. Even though I respect and treat my chefs well, it's very hard work, standing on your feet for 8 - 10 hours a day hard labor. And I have never seen a kitchen that didn't require that sort of physical ability. If it's in your blood, then it is fun. But the only way to find that out is to get in a kitchen and work.


----------

